# Wheel tire question.



## arc21981 (Aug 11, 2013)

I just picked up a set of 29.5x10x14 terms. I need to buy some wheels for them to go on my brute. Question is does anyone have theses mounted on 6" wide rims. I want to see what they look like. I like the idea of having the rim protection. I don't want to buy a set and find out the don't work out. I wish they had m12's in a machined finish. Any pics would be awesome thanks guys.


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

Here's a pic of mine on 7" wide M20's...protected pretty well.


----------



## arc21981 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you, Those do offer pretty good protection. I like how the center caps bolt on on the wheels. The itp's seem to loose them quite frequently. That's a good looking combo on a good looking wheeler too.


----------

